
New study adds evidence to debate over the only known Clovis burial - curtis
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/new-study-adds-evidence-to-debate-over-the-only-known-clovis-burial/
======
tlynchpin
If this is interesting to you, I recommend the book _1491_ by Charles Mann
[1]. I found it from a recommendation in a comment on HN so now's my turn. It
is an informative survey of the current knowledge about pre-Columbian humanity
in the Americas, including some detail about "Clovis".

[1]
[https://catalog.loc.gov/vwebv/holdingsInfo?searchId=12863&re...](https://catalog.loc.gov/vwebv/holdingsInfo?searchId=12863&recCount=25&recPointer=5&bibId=13736392)

~~~
craftyguy
That was published over 13 years ago, so I'm curious how much our current
understanding has changed since it was released.

------
8bitsrule
There's good info on the history of the site here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anzick_Clovis_burial](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anzick_Clovis_burial)

and of this individual here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anzick-1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anzick-1)

------
pouetpouet
Oh. This Clovis. I didn't know there was a debate over the burial of Clovis.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clovis_I](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clovis_I)

